# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Poule qui a la crete blanche

## catalane86

Bonjour,

Voila je connais une personne qui a des poulEs pondeuses elevees pleins air. Or il y en a une qui a perdu la couleur rouge a sa crete et o niveau de la gorge. C devenu vers le blanc/beige,de plus el se faisait attaquer par les autrespoules  . Elle a lair faible. Il a sorti la poule de lenclos a lecart des autres et ne veux pas lamener au veto. Quelquun aurait il eu le meme soucis avec ses poules ou sait d'ou peut provenir cette perte de couleur et le fait quelle maigrit a vu doeil?

----------


## chanloue

bonjour, si de toute façon ce crétin ne veut emmener sa poule chez le véto, ça ne servira pas à grand chose de tenter un diagnostic à distance par personne interposée !!

----------


## catalane86

Pour cet abruti,  ces poules ne servent qu'à lui faire des oeufs !

----------


## nat34

Il y a de bonnes chances qu'elle soit claffie de parasites internes et exexternes.
Iv..ec et vermifuge s'il n'est pas trop tard....

----------


## catalane86

Merci beaucoup,  je vais lui acheter le vermifuge o moins il aura aucune excuse. Ou puis je le trouver ?

----------


## phacélie

chez un véto  :: 

elle doit être anémiée si elle n'a pas la force d'aller chercher des insectes et autres vers riches en protéines : si tu peux, donne-lui aussi de la pâtée/des croquettes pour chat ou chien.

----------


## Columba

Embarque-la et soigne sa poule chez toi. Il ne veut pas te la donner ? Elle ne lui sert plus à rien, elle ne doit plus pondre vu son état... 

Tu peux lui donner des vers de farine, patée insectivores aussi. Elle risque d'aimer 
Tout supplément vitaminé lui sera de toute façon profitable (Tonivit par exemple). 

Sinon avec l'ivomec pas besoin d'utiliser un autre produit. Quelques gouttes dans la nuque (demande le dosage au véto, en fonction du % de matière active) et les parasites internes et externes sont tués. C'est le produit un peu radical, mais ça a un spectre suffisamment large pour agir vite et bien quand il faut !

----------


## catalane86

Je peux pas la prendre chez moi, j'ai un chiot beauceron de 4 mois qui est fofolle du fait de son jeune âge, et j'ai deux chattes pas très très farouche.. J'irai directement la voir tous les jours

----------

